# Faux Tile Wall Panels



## Andreasstreet (Jun 13, 2012)

*Faux Tile*

I'm glad you posted this, Sephora; I'm interested in the answer myself. I have plans to put faux tile paneling in a certain room.

Andrea

I love the satisfaction of doing it myself. When a room comes together, I feel great and the perfect rug adds the finishing touch Lowe’s Rugs


----------

